# Lap Band Procedure



## sxcoder05

Patient is status post lap band, she was brought in for a laparoscopic reposition and replacement of lap band port.  What code would you use for the reposition & replacement of the port?


----------



## emeskina

I would use 43771 for the repositioning and 43659 (unlisted) for the port swap.


----------



## sxcoder05

Thank you, it was schedule as 43774


----------



## mbort

This may be of help, this is from the CPT asst 2006 April 

These code descriptors identify different elements involved in providing the gastric band procedure. As indicated in the guidelines, a surgical laparoscopy always includes diagnostic laparoscopy. In addition, subsequent band adjustments are included as part of the post-operative period for this procedure and are not separately reportable. Parenthetical notes alert users to special circumstances and coding that may be necessary (eg, the use of modifier 52, Reduced services, appended to code 43770 for placement of individual component) as well as appropriate coding for replacement of the band and subcutaneous port.


----------



## Bella Cullen

It says right in CPT book, for removal and replacement of both gastric band and subcutaneous port use 43659. On pg 196 in parentheses under the code 43774. 
Melissa, CPC


----------



## lasheffield

*Post Repositioning*

My doctor went in and repositioned the port only. Nothing was replaced, the port had slipped and turned upside down. Would you use 43659 for this?


----------



## mjewett

*port slipped*

Take a look at code 43886 Gastric restrictive procedure open; revision of subcutaneous port component only. This is what we use if the port flips or slips.
Melissa-CPC


----------



## Chronicles Billing

43771 "REVISION" OF ADJUSTABLE GASTRIC RESTRICTIVE DEVICE COMPONENT ONLY 
icd9 v53.51 278.01v45.86


----------

